# digimartz Tx Pro



## 0xD3DPixxel (Jun 30, 2018)

I've orderd the TX Pro and selected paypal and they have told me to email them for their paypal details? anyone else orderd from digimartz seems abit sketchy. 

Delivering to UK too if anyone can give me an idea of how long it will take. Thanks


----------



## Nollog (Jun 30, 2018)

They sell illegal things that PayPal don't allow to be sold on their service, so they hide that they accept PayPal for these illegal devices, trying to lower the chances of PayPal finding out and shutting down their account, and freezing their money.


----------



## 0xD3DPixxel (Jun 30, 2018)

Nollog said:


> They sell illegal things that PayPal don't allow to be sold on their service, so they hide that they accept PayPal for these illegal devices, trying to lower the chances of PayPal finding out and shutting down their account, and freezing their money.



Thanks for your! They said they will email me within 24 hours with paypal details to make payment.


----------



## 0xD3DPixxel (Jun 30, 2018)

Nollog said:


> They sell illegal things that PayPal don't allow to be sold on their service, so they hide that they accept PayPal for these illegal devices, trying to lower the chances of PayPal finding out and shutting down their account, and freezing their money.



Thanks for your! They said they will email me within 24 hours with paypal details to make payment.


----------



## ABigMoustache (Jul 1, 2018)

Yeah, you send them money to their "special account" avoiding "special details" and they send you a confirmation later.


----------

